# Da Vinci slate



## RobertCraig (Mar 7, 2009)

In my limited research it seems Da Vinci makes the best faux slate product. Has anyone had experience with them? I have seen other faux slates that fade and curl. Any comments would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## MEL (Apr 7, 2007)

RobertCraig said:


> In my limited research it seems Da Vinci makes the best faux slate product. Has anyone had experience with them? I have seen other faux slates that fade and curl. Any comments would be appreciated. Thanks


I have never installed any of those products but I have the same questions you do.

Have you experienced any problems with Lamarite Slate?

I have been tying to get a conversation going about thses products on an afflilated site called RoofingTalk.com you may want to visit that site also.


----------



## 232323 (Mar 31, 2008)

I ordered samples of Da Vinci slate from the company and I wasn't real impressed. You could easily scratch the surface with your fingernail, so I was wondering how you could ever install them without marking them up badly. Maybe this would not show from the ground, but it would sure bug me. No other experience with them.


----------



## MrRoofer (Sep 21, 2008)

I dunno, I have seen a lot of synthetic stuff fail in this climate. They have been trying to market it here, but considering where it is made, I have my doubts as to how well it would stand up the environment here.

Recently there was a mini show here at a local supplier, and the davinci rep (with the giant rock on her finger :laughing was trying to tell me all about the unique patented process which allows them to create these things so they never curl or warp. Then she picks one up to show me, and it is _*already warping*_. I had similair experiences with the samples they sent me previous.

I will wait to see how well this thing weathers before I buy into it.


EDIT: I am unable to upload pics of the samples in our showroom, or you could see the warp I'm talking about, it isn't a lot, however, these are inside our nice warm dry office, so take that with your grains of salt.


----------



## maine man (Sep 21, 2008)

seems like a good product to me. 50yr. warranty. and they add a particular charector to you home


----------



## innovous (May 26, 2007)

We have installed the DaVinci Shake product. Essentially the same thing as the slate, just a different pattern. Their big selling points are having the color all the way through, a UV protectant added to it, and the individual shingles are made from molds of real shingles then they pre-sort them so the installed roof looks as real as possible.

All that being said -- Installation takes forever, so be sure to account for it. Installation is different, so check the manuf. specs and local requirements.

I have not had a call back, but I explained to the homeowners three times there will be fading, scratching, etc... After going by the house about a year after the install, there was a little fading but not much (Color selection helps here). Also, very slight warping in the valleys.

DaVinci is very proud of their stuff and charge for it. From my experience though; it is one of the best synthetics out there - assuming the company can last as long as their warranty.

Synthetics seem to be getting a lot more popular, probably because of insurance breaks, warranties, no maintenance....?

Hope this helps, let me know if you want more info


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

I want to see it tested in real world and various environments before I put my liability on the line.

I once tried out the New Best Thing since sliced bread, called American Chemwood Shake.

That roof wound up costing me mucho bucks to replace, because it was before the class action lawsuit, but the product failed miserably after the manufacturers division went bankrupt.

I did not know at the time, that I could have submitted the claim to my liability insurance company for Completed Operations Insurance and gotten off with just my deductible.

Ed


----------



## Roof_Rebel (Jan 14, 2008)

I hope my opinion does not offend anyone here.

As i've previouslyy stated - with regard to synthetic slate, the one from Canada, Authentic roof is the best hands down. Without discrediting anyone else, there is not a close second IMO. When a customer asks my opinion I tell them I will not even install any other, and now i rarely do asphalt jobs at all. This product is the only one with a proven track record.

I have been using this product for a while now and every sinlge customer that's puchased the product from me has been fully satisfied. If you want a quality product this one is the way to go. I now work as a preferred contractor with their company. If you endorse their product you'll get a pretty good deal on the material....any contractors working with synthetics, particularly on high-end homes should know this info. 

If anyone gets the _*Journal of Light Contruction*_ there is a great third party article discussing the product in detail, featured this month. I think is also available online at the jlc website. 

Cheers,
RR


----------

